# Dove hunting with pictures



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

I shot it a while ago about 20 yards 9.5 mm steel it was on a power line I don't no where I hit it.
When I hit it it fell right out it was flapping its wings a lot I knew it was just nerves just in case I put another one in him I saw no bullet hole in the dove. I left him out side planning to skin him later. The next day 
When I went to go get the dove,a I saw a fox who eat the dove all was left was few feather and a bit of blood.
Lesson learned don't leave a dove some where a scavenger can take it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a bummer to lose your game. Well, at least it did not go to waste!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm sure the fox was grateful. I doubt they get many doves. Good shooting.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting... I would'nt have left a dove out there that long!

But as Charles said, Atleast it did not go to waste.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shot. but, why did you leave it there for the next day ? wouldnt it of have spoiled by then anyways ?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> nice shot. but, why did you leave it there for the next day ? wouldnt it of have spoiled by then anyways ?


 Thats what im thinking.....


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Really cold outside maybe?


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

I had no choice I was at my friends house and he would not let me take it in his house. I put it in a spot and it would not spoil because it was cold out side. I forgot to bring the dove with me when I went home. the next day I went back to get it and the fox eat it.
I may not of eat it anyways just in case it got spoiled I was gonna give it to my redbone **** hound.
The only wild game I feel comfortable eating is venison.


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

It was cold outside


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright... But if you dont feel comfortable eating Doves, please, do not kill them.. I ate probably 100 dove breasts so far, In season of course, and im still breathin'!


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

I eat dove somtimes when I hunt them and I give them to My dad who eat dove as a child.
Dove tastes fairly good I'm slowly getting used to dove meat


----------

